# PC wont save login info



## Joecoral (5 Jan 2009)

As per title, since monday everytime I close my internet browser, upon reopening i have to re submit all my login details (ie name and password) to every forum / site I go on that requires you to login, even when the "remember my details" box is checked
I thought it was cookie related, but checking settings the pc is still set to keep cookies, so I'm not sure what else the problem may be.
Any ideas what I could do?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jan 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> As per title, since monday everytime I close my internet browser, upon reopening i have to re submit all my login details (ie name and password) to every forum / site I go on that requires you to login, even when the "remember my details" box is checked
> I thought it was cookie related, but checking settings the pc is still set to keep cookies, so I'm not sure what else the problem may be.
> Any ideas what I could do?



You run any spyware or Anti-virus package? If you installed any recently it might be due to that.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (5 Jan 2009)

^ or if you've updated them


----------



## Joecoral (5 Jan 2009)

I run AVG as anti-virus and scan with Spybot: Search & Destroy from time to time. Scanned with both programmes this morning, although the problem has been ongoing for several days now, so don't think that could be the problem?


----------



## Superman (5 Jan 2009)

If you've allowed cookies, it might be an updated firewall or antivirus thing. It could be downloading the cookie but when the server requests the details of the cookie, it might not being sent. Try by switching them off for a minute or two.


----------



## Nick16 (5 Jan 2009)

does anyone else use the computer? as you can delete the history of all sites visited and all the cookies (yes i know you said but someone else may be doing it)


----------



## GreenNeedle (5 Jan 2009)

Are you using ccleaner or similar?  It may something like that and the cache entries plus browser section may still be checked to delete.

AC


----------



## Joecoral (5 Jan 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> does anyone else use the computer?



Nope, only me



			
				SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Are you using ccleaner or similar?



No, don't use ccleaner or any similar programs

Browser section options are checked to accept cookies and keep them until they expire.
Am using Mozilla Firefox version 3.0.5


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 Jan 2009)

Just below that, is the option for "clear my private data whin I close Firefox" checked? If so, uncheck it.

Have you tried logging in with another browser (Safari, Chrome, Internet Exploder etc.) to see if they can remember login details?

Mark


----------



## Joecoral (5 Jan 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Just below that, is the option for "clear my private data whin I close Firefox" checked? If so, uncheck it.



It is not checked

Tried with IE and it can remember the details, so the problem seems only to be with Firefox  :?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Jan 2009)

Make sure you have the setting in red configured this way:







Hope that helps!


----------



## chump54 (5 Jan 2009)

you could also delete the old ukaps.org cookies as they might be corrupt click on the show cookies button in LD's image above and search for ukaps.org and delete... don't do all cookies as that is really annoying!

good luck, annoying prob.

Chris


----------



## Joecoral (6 Jan 2009)

That is exactly how it looks on mine LD.

I have tried deleting the cookie incase it may be corrupt, but it had no effect. Its not just on UKAPS, but every forum / website which stores information, login stuff, even my google search preferences are reset every time i close the browser


----------



## Thomas McMillan (6 Jan 2009)

Try re-installing firefox?


----------



## Joecoral (6 Jan 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Try re-installing firefox?



That seems to have solved the problem, thanks Thomas


----------



## Thomas McMillan (6 Jan 2009)

no problem


----------

